# Internetzugang eines Routers nutzen!



## funnytommy (8. Juni 2004)

Hallo

Hab mal eine Frage!
In meiner Schule gibt es einen Computer der über einen W-Lan-Router mit einem Breitbandanschluss versorgt wird.
Es ist erlaubt dass man mit seinem Laptop in dieses W-Lan einsteigt und den Internetzugang nutzt!
Jetzt mein Problem: Also ich war zu dem Router connected und die verbindung war "Sehr gut!" doch wie stell ich denn das mit WinXP ein dass der Computer weis dass der Router mit dem Internet verbunden ist und ich auch ins Internet kann?! 

Könnt ihr mir helfen wie ich da das Internet dann nutzen kann?

Vielen dank schon mal im Voraus


----------



## Sinac (8. Juni 2004)

Also wenn das wirklich erlaubt und gewollt ist dann sollte der Router DHCP konfiguriert haben und seine IP als Standardgateway und DNS-Server mitschicken. Ansonsten musst du die halt haben und eintragen.

Greetz...
Sinac


----------



## funnytommy (9. Juni 2004)

Ja und wie weiß ich ob die IP als Standardgateaway mitgeschickt ist
Und wenn ich das weiß, wie kann ich das dann einrichten, dass ich ins Internet kann'?


----------



## Sinac (9. Juni 2004)

Konsole: ipconfig

Wenn die mitgeschickt wird kannst du auch rein, na klar muss auch DNS stimmen...


----------



## funnytommy (9. Juni 2004)

Ok ich geb jetzt z.b ipconfig auf meinm Laptop ein und sehe dann......


z.b.: Ethernetadapter LAN-Verbindungen: (in meinem Fall die Drahtlose-Verbindung)

Verbindungsspezifisches DNS-Suffix: lan
IP-Adresse.....................................xx.x.x.xxx
Subnetzmaske.............................xxx.xxx.xxx.x
Standardgateway..........................xx.xx.xxx.xx.x

Und wenn ich diese Daten habe wie richte ich dann den Internetzugang ein?


----------



## KristophS (9. Juni 2004)

Start => Systemsteuerung => Netzwerk => Doppelklick auf die Verbindung 
=> Internet TCP/IP Protokoll wählen , und die Daten eintragen , Fertig 
Glaube so sollte es gehen...


----------



## funnytommy (14. Juni 2004)

Hallo!
Hab jetzt mal probiert ob ich das schaffe! Hat aber leider nicht geklapt!
Also die Daten (Ip,Subnetzmaske und Stadnardgateway). Hab diese dann auch in das TCP/IP Protokoll eingtragen! Das hat aber nichts genützt! Kein Internet!


----------



## Sinac (14. Juni 2004)

Wie sieht es mit DNS aus?
Oder probier mal die IP eines externen DNS anzugeben wenn du sicher sein kannst das alles andere ok ist.

Greetz...
Sinac


----------



## funnytommy (14. Juni 2004)

DNS?
Woher bekomme ich den die DNS?
Über die Konsole bekomme ich ja nur ip, Gateway und Subnetzmaske
Kann man den dass nicht von einem Assistenten erledigen lassen?
Sonst muss ich es glaub ich aufgeben!?


----------



## Sinac (14. Juni 2004)

mit "ipconfig /all" bekommste auch den DNS Server angezeigt.
Trag beim ersten DNS die IP den Routers ein, beim zwieten nimmste irgendeinen
anderen DNS Server, z.B. 145.253.2.11

Greetz...
Sinac


----------



## funnytommy (14. Juni 2004)

Na ich werd das morgen noch einmal probieren!
Mein Versuch heute war auf jedenfall nicht erfolgreich!
Sollte es morgen auch nicht funktionieren werd ich wieder posten!


----------



## Maximodo (14. Juni 2004)

Jo und guck dass in den Internetoptionen->Verbindung->LanEinstellungen im IE wenn dus damit testet kein Häckchen mehr ist 
Unter XP kannst du auch einfach auf die eigenschaften deiner Netzwerkverbindung und dann auf Netzwerkunterstützung gehen da siehst du auch alle einstellungen die du per DHCP empfangen / nicht empfangen hast *g*ich würds an deiner Stelle so testen stell deine IP auf automatisch ein
und geb als AlternativeKonfig eine feste IP ein dann kannst du schaun ob er einen DHCP Server gefunden hat wenn er nicht die IP aus deiner Alternativen Konfig genommen hat.


----------

